# New AVR needed to replace busted Onkyo



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

Around January of this year, my Onkyo 609 receiver's hdmi inputs stopped working properly. The inputs will no longer pass any signal. I have already had this receiver repaired once for the very same thing while it was still under its warranty so now my only option left is to pay much more to fix it or simply get a new receiver. I plan to keep this one for audio only setups and am in the market for a replacement. My budget is around 250-400. The quality of the Onkyo as far as performance seemed pretty great, and I would at least like to make an upgrade from that point.

I am only running 2 Polk Monitor 60's Floorstanding and a Polk CS II Series 2 center channel. I will expand it eventually to a 5.1 setup but will most likely never do a 7.2. I currently only connect a blu ray player and my pc to it as well. Figure that might help narrow some of the questions down.

After looking over Amazon a bit last night, the two receivers I am currently looking at are:

Sony - STR-DH740
and the
Denon - AVR-E400

After reading a few reviews, I think the Sony AVR has a bit more of the edge in its performance to customer satisfaction. The remote on the Denon is a huge con to me as I do not wish to have tons of remotes to operate everything; my Onkyo spoiled me with its universal remote. I will have to read up on these units more when I have some time off from work later today. Does anyone have any experience with that Sony model?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can get the Denon for less than at Amazon from A4L. I know it is a refurb but it comes with the full manufacturer warranty. I bought a Pioneer refurb a few years ago and I could not tell the difference between that and a new one. http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-7.1-4k-3d-networking-receiver-airplay/1.html


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

I will look more into this unit. If I end up getting a Denon, I will need to get a universal remote as the one that is supplied with that unit is seriously lacking compared to the one that came with my Onkyo 609. I am extremely hesitant to order something from A4L again since that would be a repeat from what I did with my Onkyo 609. Within the first year it started having hdmi issues which eventually led to being sent in for repairs only to have the same issue happen again within a year.

Sometimes I wish there was a way to see why these units were refurbished. I did see an alarming amount of posts online about Onkyo hdmi board failures being a major issue and would really, really like to avoid this in the future with my next unit. As this was my first receiver purchase, I will write it off as a success since I did enjoy it while it worked. I would like my next experience, however, to be much more positive.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know but is your remote that came with your 609 a learning remote? If so you can use that one to run another reciever.


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

Now I do not know that answer either. I will have to look into it. I always assumed that it was all tied in though through the receiver itself. As in I can program all devices to the remote, but I couldn't program it to work another receiver. That would be a great solution since I have become so accustomed to it. That would open me up to a lot of these Denon receivers that seem to have amazing reviews and positive customer support.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree, I have the 809 and it has a learning remote.


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

Does it look like this:Current 609 Remote?

If it does, then I can really open this up for more suggestions as it is no longer bound to the remote control. One of the only gripes about the Sony I listed is that it has a rather dated looking UI. The Onkyo GUI wasn't terrible; simplistic is more the word. I will try to look into the Denon units GUI as I hear a lot of recommendations for that company and many positive reviews on their units.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

No mine is different but you still might be able to use it because your remote has the ability to enter codes to control your tv or blu-ray player and such. Maybe you could find the code for the denon or other receiver.


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

Well with that being said, are there any others with suggestions. I was kind of hoping for a few other units to look at. I will take that Denon into consideration, even though the refurb factor does put me off a bit.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

xioticin said:


> Well with that being said, are there any others with suggestions. I was kind of hoping for a few other units to look at. I will take that Denon into consideration, even though the refurb factor does put me off a bit.


PM'd


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

I also looked up the Marantz nr1403. I like that the unit is more slim line and runs cooler, but the unit also seems to be lacking in a lot of the features some of these new models have. It also does not have any form of 4k upscalling/passthrough. I do like the look of the unit though.

As for the Denon avr-E400, I am concerned with its odd banana plug and speaker wire setup. One of the video reviews on youtube even explains how it might have been a design oversight in how it conflicts with some of the other inputs on the rear of the receiver.

Does anyone here have any Sony, Pioneer, or Yamaha units within this price range that they would recommend? I know that no unit will ever be perfect and some of the ones I have listed can easily work as a solution. I am simply trying to make the best buy to hopefully avoid the issues I had with my first purchase.


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

Still researching and looking at units. One thing I did notice is that the Sony I linked does not have any way to interface with my network. That is only a bother for firmware updates as most units end up needing them to fix little bugs and issues. The Denon still looks like a fine pick, but I have no knowledge of the company and its level of quality. There are a few Pioneer and Yamaha that are also available in my price range.

This receiver looks like it would work well as a replacement and has 4k passthrough as well:
Yamaha - RX-V475

Starting to run into a bit of give and take issues with these choices as one will offer a feature that another one will not and vice versa. And suggestions or recommendations at this point would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sony makes good TVs and video cameras but there receiver line is less than stellar. With the exception of their ES line I would stay away from them. I would look at Marantz, Denon or again another Onkyo.


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

Onkyo is completely out of the question. I did hear a good deal about the low end of Sony receivers and audio equipment being rather subpar. My current brands are honestly Pioneer, Yamaha, Denon, and Marantz in no specific order. However, finding a review that I feel is a bit more truthful after more than a weeks use is tough. I am sure the Onkyo I currently have had stellar reviews.. before the massive hdmi board issues plagued so many units.


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

I have been looking over reviews and forums to find a receiver to fit my needs for about the past week and a half. I have tried posting various places to get some legit conversation started on some of these units to no avail. Over that course of time I have come across a few very strong options to replace my HDMI failure Onkyo NR609. I would like to go ahead and make a purchase somewhere later in the evening and am down to the final decision. I figure, for one last shot at comparing these units, I would post each of the units to see if anyone has any say to sway me towards one or the other.

Denon AVR- X1000

Yamaha RX-V475

Sony STR-DH740

Denon AVR-E400

Each one of these units have varying capabilities and all of them are great for my purpose. However, I am uncertain on these products quality just as I was with my Onkyo before I found out about the hdmi board issues. I have not really read up much on any Pioneer or Harmon Kardon units that fit into this dollar amount. All I am currently powering is two Polk Monitor 60's and a Polk Center CSII Series 2. At this point, I just want to order something so I can move on and have proper home theater experience again. Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

xioticin said:


> I have been looking over reviews and forums to find a receiver to fit my needs for about the past week and a half. I have tried posting various places to get some legit conversation started on some of these units to no avail. Over that course of time I have come across a few very strong options to replace my HDMI failure Onkyo NR609. I would like to go ahead and make a purchase somewhere later in the evening and am down to the final decision. I figure, for one last shot at comparing these units, I would post each of the units to see if anyone has any say to sway me towards one or the other. Denon AVR- X1000 Yamaha RX-V475 Sony STR-DH740 Denon AVR-E400 Each one of these units have varying capabilities and all of them are great for my purpose. However, I am uncertain on these products quality just as I was with my Onkyo before I found out about the hdmi board issues. I have not really read up much on any Pioneer or Harmon Kardon units that fit into this dollar amount. All I am currently powering is two Polk Monitor 60's and a Polk Center CSII Series 2. At this point, I just want to order something so I can move on and have proper home theater experience again. Any one have any suggestions?


Yamaha will be the most reliable, and after much research, I bought one myself, and not just for the reliability. They have some of the best on board amps in the business and do DSP better than anyone.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would agree, but I am happy with my Onkyo, even after being a big Yamaha fan, owning two of their AVRs, and having serviced most brands for a couple of decades, and seen the failures in Onkyo. The scale of the problems is exaggerated in my experience.

Yamaha was doing DSP and attempting to recreate room acoustics a decade before anyone else took it seriously. They have, however, taken a different path than others that I feel is not quite as effective. I am more happy with Audyssey compared to Yamaha's processing.


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

So that is a somewhat solid two for the Yamaha unit. I enjoyed my Onkyo while it lasted, but I simply have been burned by the failure and would kick myself to have a repeat issue. The reviews for the Yamaha RX-V475 are pretty solid, and I am glad to hear the quality of amps on the inside. I will keep that in mind while others post in about their suggestions or opinions this evening.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Understand, however, that Yamahas occasionally break, just like everything else. You gain a very small advantage in probability of having an issue by using a different brand.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I love my Yamaha, I have the rx 573. But as mentioned, there processing isn't as good as audyssey.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

vidiot33 said:


> Yamaha will be the most reliable, and after much research, I bought one myself, and not just for the reliability. They have some of the best on board amps in the business and do DSP better than anyone.


To state that Yamaha is the most reliable is streaching it just a bit. Every manufacturer has it's good and bad models. HDMI board failures plague every maker of receiver out there. Some have said that it can be caused by static discharge and others say a bad cable feed that's ungrounded can cause it. Whatever the cause no one has been abale to link it to one brand more than others. 
Yamaha did a great job of reproducing DSP modes of halls, stadiums and cathedrals but very few people use these modes any more and their auto room correction is not as nice as Audyssey. 
I have an Onkyo 805 said to burst into flames and it's now going on over 6 years of solid use and not ever one issue.
In the end get what you like and what offers you the most for the money.


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

If you were to suggest an Onkyo, what would it be in this price range. My first and only receiver was the Onkyo NR 609 that I got from accessories4less. Almost a year later, the hdmi board failed. I sent it into repair, came back and worked for another 8 months and then failed in exactly the same manner.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo 818 is hard to beat for the price.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-ch-thx-certified-network-a/v-receiver/1.html


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> To state that Yamaha is the most reliable is streaching it just a bit. Every manufacturer has it's good and bad models. HDMI board failures plague every maker of receiver out there. Some have said that it can be caused by static discharge and others say a bad cable feed that's ungrounded can cause it. Whatever the cause no one has been abale to link it to one brand more than others.
> Yamaha did a great job of reproducing DSP modes of halls, stadiums and cathedrals but very few people use these modes any more and their auto room correction is not as nice as Audyssey.
> I have an Onkyo 805 said to burst into flames and it's now going on over 6 years of solid use and not ever one issue.
> In the end get what you like and what offers you the most for the money.


Tony, 

I don't think that calling Yamaha the most reliable is a stretch at all. It is impossible to know for sure because the manufacturers will not give you the data, but if you asked dealers that sell them and other brands which ones come back the least, most would tell you Yamaha. Yes, as I have said many times, all manufacturers have models that are troublesome. In receivers, it has been a long time since I have heard of one from Yamaha. Once again, however, the difference in reliability is overall, likely very small between brands. That is why I feel fine with my Onkyo, even though it is a refurb.

As for someone saying your Onkyo tends to burst into flames, that is a rather good example of how things get out of hand on the internet. Sometimes a component will burn up, maybe even flame out, but rarely, without something external going wrong, will it amount to much more than a bit of smoke. As they say, every semiconductor and resistor has some smoke stored in it that can leak out...:bigsmile:


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

Though that is one amazing looking receiver, that is a bit higher end than I am seeking. Kind of overkill for what I am using it for in many ways. Maybe something a bit lighter on the wallet?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey, I think Yamaha makes a great receiver my old rxv 995 is still going strong at my brothers place after 15 years of use. My friend who lives in Denver now had his Yamaha HDMI board fail three years ago so he's been using component ever since.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...o-tx-nr626-7.2-ch-network-a/v-receiver/1.html


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

Two companies which I know much less about and have a pretty great name for themselves are Marantz and Harmon Kardon. Are there any models from these companies that I should give a good looking into?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

xioticin said:


> Two companies which I know much less about and have a pretty great name for themselves are Marantz and Harmon Kardon. Are there any models from these companies that I should give a good looking into?


First, I have to agree with icaillo with the refurb thing. I know you didn't have success before, but, as many have said, it could be just chance. Icaillo and I also share the opinion(I've seen him comment) that onkyo has has been "fingered" more often because there are more out there. 
For me Marantz, and HK aren't even in the same league. No disrespect to Harmon international, but I don't feel their strength is in AVRs. Marantz has been around a long time, and despite some lean times, has always maintained a reputation for quality. I would have no reservations in buying one.


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

Noted. I do appreciate you understanding my reservations about purchasing another refurb. I don't really have a huge fear about it really, just paranoid maybe? I can't deny the fact that the prices for these amazing units is very enticing. The Marantz NR1403 unit was what I was looking at.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

xioticin said:


> Noted. I do appreciate you understanding my reservations about purchasing another refurb. I don't really have a huge fear about it really, just paranoid maybe? I can't deny the fact that the prices for these amazing units is very enticing. The Marantz NR1403 unit was what I was looking at.


Paranoia? Nah, just self preservation. Lol!
Personally, I'm just now becoming familiar with the slim line AVRs, so take no offense when I say my conventional wisdom (fwiw), tells me it might leave you underwhelmed. My basis is, the 50x5 power rating (I know it's not everything, but can be indicative). Also the 20lb weight, and most importantly the lack of audyssey. Not to keep beating the drum, but I saw A4L has a 5008, with cosmetic blem for $449.00. This is only 50 bucks more than the 1403 (retail). Plus has twice the rated power, and audyssey xt. Wish I could spend my money as easy as I can yours! Lol.


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

That unit is sold out. I have the space to hold the massive NR609 with a almost a few inches above it for breathing so I am not looking for slim line so much as cooler running/not gonna burn out. Also, I like the sound of self preservation as my needs for a receiver are just to put me back in business, not drive 10k worth in gear in my posh basement home theater of awesome. 

I see what you are saying though about the Marantz unit and how it might be a bit underwhelming. Cnet reviews, though nice and wordy, are also sometimes a bit more about the features and exterior, and less about its function and sound. That is, of course, why I am here to speak to the people that actually have the experience more past opening a box and setting it up for a 2 hr listen.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ya know, if back in business is they key for now, I wondered if you checked flea bay, or CL? Just a thought. One can score good deals. Although, these options come with their own potential...hurdles.


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh no, not happening. I am getting by in this 21st century just fine with minimal home theater functionality. Back in business was just a phrase, I just was trying to deter a $600+ receiver recommendation(actual price not before refurb).

I would rather go through an authorized dealer or amazon.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

xioticin said:


> Oh no, not happening. I am getting by in this 21st century just fine with minimal home theater functionality. Back in business was just a phrase, I just was trying to deter a $600+ receiver recommendation(actual price not before refurb). I would rather go through an authorized dealer or amazon.


Lol! I understand. I just wondered if that was something you'd consider. If I remember right, you guys were talkin about yamahas earlier. (?). I found this on amazon. 


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00B981F1U/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1399262937&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40
It's priced at the top of your budget, and I think is last years model, but I'd say it's a good price, all things considered. They have a whole bunch more, but it stuck out at me. I also saw the 475, for $299.00. Both have been received (no pun lol) well by consumers.


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

Well worded, and I was originally looking at the 475 because of its name, price, and good reviews. I didn't see that 675 and am now looking into it.


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

That Yamaha RX-V675 has some pretty great reviews both on amazon and other sites. Not a big list of hdmi failures or anything other than what appears to be hired negative review writers. I compared it to a Sony model and it just doesn't hold up well at that price point. This one has my serious consideration even if it is a little higher on the price tag.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

xioticin said:


> Noted. I do appreciate you understanding my reservations about purchasing another refurb. I don't really have a huge fear about it really, just paranoid maybe? I can't deny the fact that the prices for these amazing units is very enticing. The Marantz NR1403 unit was what I was looking at.


Another thought: When I purchased my Yamaha, I investigated Acessories4less and found numerous customer complaints, whatever decision you make, I would look for a different vendor


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you dig deep enough you will always find unhappy customers. Accessories4less is by far one of the best companies to deal with. They have great customer service. I have bought several items from them and never one issue. They have always responded to my email requests.


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

On this forum more than most other places, A4L is recommended a lot as a possible dealer for your home audio needs. There are many reps and long term members that put that name out there so I am sure, much like any other companies, that they have their fair share of complaints.

I am currently really swaying towards the 475 or even possibly the 675 Yamaha. It is at the top of my budget but offers a lot and has quite a few great reviews with what seems to be minimal complaints or nags.

It is also $50 dollars more than the Onkyo 626 without being a refurb with around the same MSRP.


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

I am leaning more and more towards the Yamaha 675 unit as of right now. It seems to have what I want in a receiver, is of good quality, and a decent price. Its a bit more up there than I originally wanted to spend, but I fear going any lower than this level is a major sacrifice in performance or quality.

Then I found this article:
Tested: Receiver best of

It is nice to have a comparison between the units of the range laid out like this. I am still eyeing the Onkyo 626 but it is really hard to get over my original buyers remorse.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

xioticin said:


> I am leaning more and more towards the Yamaha 675 unit as of right now. It seems to have what I want in a receiver, is of good quality, and a decent price. Its a bit more up there than I originally wanted to spend, but I fear going any lower than this level is a major sacrifice in performance or quality.
> 
> Then I found this article:
> Tested: Receiver best of
> ...


You sound like I did when I was looking at receivers, I flip flopped between Morantz, Yamaha, Onkyo, and Denon. Lol! It's actually a pretty difficult decision.


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, consumers who analyze big ticket purchases before buying. Just want to end up getting your monies worth ya know. What did you end up settling on?


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

Ordered the Yamaha RX-V675 and will be posting back with impressions after setup and a movie/music. Considering bi-amping my Monitor 60's


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

xioticin said:


> Ordered the Yamaha RX-V675 and will be posting back with impressions after setup and a movie/music. Considering bi-amping my Monitor 60's


Interested to hear! Have you done Bi-amping before?


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

I have never attempted bi-amping before. Interested in the performance gains, if any


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I was hoping somebody would chime in with actual experience. From what I've heard, the audible gains are minimal at best. Possibly a measurable difference in amp performance?There may very well be advantages, but like a lot of esoteric stuff, it can be in the ear of the beholder I think. Open to opinions!


----------



## xioticin (Dec 6, 2012)

I have heard the exact same thing. I was recommended it in another forum and am interested if there is any real improvement over not bi-amping. I have heard mixed answers. Some swear by it and others say its a waste of time and effort to do it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

xioticin said:


> I have never attempted bi-amping before. Interested in the performance gains, if any


I've done it with my mains in my livingroom and there was absolutely no audible difference. If your speakers are really inefficient (below 85db) maybe it would help but it's really a bit of a selling gimmick for receiver companies.


----------



## jamfan76 (Mar 16, 2011)

pddufrene said:


> You sound like I did when I was looking at receivers, I flip flopped between Morantz, Yamaha, Onkyo, and Denon. Lol! It's actually a pretty difficult decision.





xioticin said:


> Yes, consumers who analyze big ticket purchases before buying. Just want to end up getting your monies worth ya know. What did you end up settling on?





xioticin said:


> It seems to have what I want in a receiver, is of good quality, and a decent price. Its a bit more up there than I originally wanted to spend, but I fear going any lower than this level is a major sacrifice in performance or quality.


I followed the same path... Had a onkyo 606 which was slowly losings it hdmi switching... 

So i researched upgrading/replacing for about a year, looking at Denon, Marantz, Onkyo, Yamaha, and as the search went on, my budget/want, kept increasing... I ended up purchasing what sounded as the best receiver to my ear's, over what i thought was the best receiver on paper (spec's), and a steal for the $$...


----------

